# Shotshell preparation for reloading



## keirajohnston (4 mo ago)

Will running plastic hulls through a sonic cleaner then dry media tumble/polisher ruin the hulls?
Or should I just clean and condition the primer pocket, run through the resize station, and reload the hulls?


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

No need to do anything to plastic hulls. Besides a quick inspection.


----------



## vizslaridge (Dec 10, 2011)

I remember that my dad used to wash the hulls in a washing machine. He'd put them in a mesh bag. I'm sure my mom loved that. This was also when there weren't steel based hulls... so I can't say that it was good or bad for them... but they were clean when they were done and we never had an issue. But obviously this is only my experience and I can't say that it's a scientifically proven method.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Yup, inspect them and reload.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My dad was a trap shooter. At an early age I preferred a sharp stick in the eye to loading shotgun shells. We just punched primers and reloaded, no cleaning. One shell WW AAs, one load. #7.5s. 
Dad bought a case of MK Vs every fall to hunt with.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I have always had a separate mercury sizer to make sure my brass is resized. That way I don’t have any failure is the feed or extraction issues


----------

